

Flow in Games, Jenova Chen's MFA Thesis - shard
http://jenovachen.com/flowingames/thesis.htm

======
sjsivak
The actual game flOw (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(video_game)>) came
out of this research. The use of Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi's theories of flow
have been part of game design for a long time, and most of the stuff in the
thesis is basically common sense with a few interesting thinking points.

Some other great literature on games that also discuss flow can be found in
Jesse Schell's book ([http://www.amazon.com/Art-Game-Design-book-
lenses/dp/0123694...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Game-Design-book-
lenses/dp/0123694965)) or in Steve Swink's book ([http://www.amazon.com/Game-
Feel-Designers-Sensation-Kaufmann...](http://www.amazon.com/Game-Feel-
Designers-Sensation-Kaufmann/dp/0123743281/)).

(edit: no coffee yet)

------
david927
Very interesting!

